# [Verschenke] BF3, Burnout Paradise und Mirrors Edge.



## lolxd999 (14. November 2013)

Verschenke die oben gennanten Spiele aus dem Humble Origin Bundle.

In allen Fällen die Origin Keys.

BF3 wegen USK 18 nur gegen Ausweißscan.


Edit: Burnout ist weg!
Edit2: Battlefield ist weg!


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (15. November 2013)

Hallo,

Also, wenn du BF3 erübrigen könntest, würde das jemanden hier ganz glücklich machen 
Wenn ich also ganz dreist fragen dürfte, ob ich als Besitzer in Frage käme? 
Den scan kann ich natürlich bereitstellen, spätestens am Abend 
Viele grüße


----------



## lolxd999 (15. November 2013)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Also, wenn du BF3 erübrigen könntest, würde das jemanden hier ganz glücklich machen
> Wenn ich also ganz dreist fragen dürfte, ob ich als Besitzer in Frage käme?
> ...


 
Hast ne PN


----------



## Batze (15. November 2013)

Hm, da bin ich wohl etwas zu Spät.

BF 3 würde mich auch interessieren. Bin auch schon gaaaanz lange hier angemeldet. 

Burnout Paradise, ich als Pisten Rempler , ist allerdings auch so eine Sache der ich nicht abgeneigt wäre.

Grüßi


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (15. November 2013)

Sorry  konnte mich nicht zügeln :p


----------



## Batze (15. November 2013)

Falls du es bekommen hast, dann natürlich viel Spaß beim spielen.


----------



## undergrounderX (15. November 2013)

Batze schrieb:


> Falls du es bekommen hast, dann natürlich viel Spaß beim spielen.


 
Hast eine PN


----------



## Batze (15. November 2013)

Joa, Supi, habe auch schon aktiviert.

Nochmals auf diesem Wege vielen Dank.


----------



## lolxd999 (15. November 2013)

Batze, hast du noch Interesse an Burnout ?


----------



## Batze (15. November 2013)

Würde ich gerne nehmen.


----------



## lolxd999 (15. November 2013)

Batze schrieb:


> Würde ich gerne nehmen.


 
Hast ne PM


----------



## Batze (15. November 2013)

Supi, Dankeschön euch beiden.

Und damit Ihr auch seht das ich es für mich habe, man weiß ja nie, ein kleiner Screen.

Ok, bin da nicht so aktiv bei Origin. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolxd999 (15. November 2013)

Batze schrieb:


> Supi, Dankeschön euch beiden.
> 
> Und damit Ihr auch seht das ich es für mich habe, man weiß ja nie, ein kleiner Screen.
> 
> ...


 
Kein Ding, der Key lag bei mir 3 Monate rum 
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Batze (15. November 2013)

Na ich Freu mich Riesig

2 neue Games auf meiner Liste. Das verkürzt die Zeit bis X-Rebirths Final ist 

Außerdem, wegen  BF 3, ich bin ja nicht mehr sooo der Shooter Spieler, war ich mal, bin ja schon etwas älter. 

Aber jetzt habe ich mal die Chance auch da ein wenig mit zu reden, das find ich klasse.
Mal sehen ob es im MP so gut ist wie man hier so in Berichten immer hört.

Habe bei Steam auch Crysis 2 und CoD MW2, aber das gefällt mit MP gar nicht. Alles viel, sehr viel zu hecktisch.
Weiß nicht wie es bei BF  ist, ich mag es lieber mehr auf die tacktische Basis, aber ich denke mal, sowas gibt es weniger noch. 
Na mal sehen.
Leider haben alle Großen Shooter Reihen ein Riesen Nachteil, also in meinen Augen, es gibt keine tolle Solo Kampagne mehr.
Und sowas Geniales wie Tacktick / Strategie Shooter wie Hidden&Dangerous gibt es leider gar nicht mehr. 

Auch wenn ich eh immer Opfer sein werde   Fun steht da aber bei mir ganz oben, anstatt Mega Erfolge.
Na ich lass mich mal abknipsen, aber im Rennen, da bin ich noch Klasse.


----------



## Schwertking (9. Dezember 2013)

Kann ich den Mirrors Edge Key haben? Das wäre mir echt ne große Freude , lg. Justin aus Berlin


----------



## lolxd999 (9. Dezember 2013)

Erst heut extra für den Beitrag registriert.... Das ist schon ein bisschen  dürftig.

In Anbetracht der Tatsache das hier aber sonst niemand Interesse zu haben scheint, und unter dem Versprechen hier in Zukunft hochwertige Diskussionsbeiträge zu liefern (  ) ist der Key dein.

Hast ne PM.


----------

